# Newbie



## Redgti8 (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi All,

Newbie here, thinking about replacing my old z435is with a Mk2 TT RS. Any tips or advice on things to avoid or be aware of will be greatly appreciated.

Best

George


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi George, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be MK2 owners

Service history is important, Engine & Haldex oil & filter changes in particular.
Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights.

DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc.

Recent report of rear chassis/floor corrosion.

Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Redgti8 (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks Hoggy, much appreciated!


----------

